# fumes in cab



## kassa1556 (Oct 30, 2006)

hymer b694 fumes in cab


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

An unusual first post kassa,most members do a post in introductions and give some background information about themselves.

I do not understand why you have made the statement in Generic Hints & Tips » Hymer Motorhomes.

Have you got fumes in the cab of your motorhome and require advice or have you solved a problem that you have had,please give us some more information. :?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

You might need to give some more info. Is it diesel, exhaust, gas, only when driving, stationary, engine running etc????


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Batteries boiling?
Ted


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

perhaps it is tobacco fumes ? :? Open a window maybe


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Obviously narcotic, seems to have passed out, could it be .... could it be g..... ga...... gas?

Dick


----------



## Fizzer (Jun 9, 2010)

Elddis 155 fumes from exhaust 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Fizzer said:


> Elddis 155 fumes from exhaust 8O


Relax Fizzer.

It's meant to fume from the exhaust! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kassa1556 (Oct 30, 2006)

*fumes in hymer cab*

hi i have a 2007 hymer b694 a week ago i started to get fumes in the cab front area, worse with window open. i had the same problem on last hymer 584 and had to sell it can anyone help.


----------

